# Toyota Tundra Help....Honest opinions Please.



## sixty4

Hello all. I went shopping for a new 1500 Silverado today. Make a long story short dealer told me you cant mount up a plow on the 1500's anymore (confirmed sort of with Chevrolet Chat told me 2500 series now is only covered should something go wrong). I am 65 years young with a bad hip Very hard to jump up in a truck these days like a 2500 or worse yet a 250 ford. I have a small route that the younger guys who work for me take care of in another truck I own (3/4 ton).

I need honest opinions on the new Toyota Tundra that guys have put plows on. I only do 3 sometimes 4 close stops and am thinking of the Tundra, it will be my everyday driver as well. Going down in morning to talk to the sales guy. Anything to ask about or look for as options for this? Also how do they plow, what brand plow are you using? Thanks sorry for my life story, but help is very much appreciated!


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad has a 2010 Tundra with a 7.5' Fisher SD and it handles the plow great. It pushes snow very well and has plenty of power. I'm currently looking to buy a Tundra myself and my plan is to put an 8' Fisher HD on it after I put a leveling kit and Timbrens in it. I would highly recommend a Tundra, in my honest opinion Tundras are the best 1/2 ton out there to plow with.


----------



## sixty4

mercer_me;1816838 said:


> My Dad has a 2010 Tundra with a 7.5' Fisher SD and it handles the plow great. It pushes snow very well and has plenty of power. I'm currently looking to buy a Tundra myself and my plan is to put an 8' Fisher HD on it after I put a leveling kit and Timbrens in it. I would highly recommend a Tundra, in my honest opinion Tundras are the best 1/2 ton out there to plow with.


Thank You for the reply! Going in to talk with sales guy in morning and take a drive (said he has a Tundra limited on the lot). Also want to look under the front of these to see how they are set up. What did you go with for a leveling kit?


----------



## mercer_me

sixty4;1816846 said:


> Thank You for the reply! Going in to talk with sales guy in morning and take a drive (said he has a Tundra limited on the lot). Also want to look under the front of these to see how they are set up. What did you go with for a leveling kit?


My Fathers Tundra is completely stock when it comes to the suspension and it handles his 7.5' Fisher SD great. The truck only drops about 3/4" when the plow is raised. When I buy my own Tundra I'm going to go with Bilstien adjustable coil overs and Timbrens.


----------



## sixty4

Many thanks again!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I say new hip and a Truck


----------



## jstevens66

Tundras are the strongest half ton out there. They pretty much have a 3/4 ton suspension. I have a 2012 Toyota Tundra Double Cab with the TRD Off Road/SR5/and Tow Package on mine. Just the stock suspension and I also plow with a 7'6'' Fisher SD plow. The truck handles the plow great!!! I plow about ten houses or so and help a friend out with some commercial accounts. There is no shortage of power with these trucks, I would definitely get the 5.7L engine if I was you, if you do put a leveling kit on it, I would go for a Bilstein leveling kit as well. Also been hearing some good stuff about Old Man Emu leveling kits and springs too, (mercer knows lol). But with a leveling kit you can get a bigger heavier plow. I like Fisher plows, but its ultimately up to you what plow you put on. Believe me, you won't be disappointed with the Tundra!!!!


----------

